

A realtime, platform-agnostic error logging and aggregation platform - wspeirs
https://github.com/getsentry/sentry

======
mindcrime
FYI, there is another fairly well-known open source project called Sentry:

[http://sentry.incubator.apache.org/](http://sentry.incubator.apache.org/)

Are they close enough to be considered a proper name clash? Not sure, but it's
worth thinking about.

~~~
wspeirs
Well they're spelled exactly the same, but don't come close to doing the same
thing:

[https://getsentry.com/welcome/](https://getsentry.com/welcome/) \- An error
logging & aggregation platform

[http://sentry.incubator.apache.org/](http://sentry.incubator.apache.org/) \-
A system for enforcing fine grained role based authorization to data and
metadata stored on a Hadoop cluster

Picking a unique open source project name is getting to be about as hard as
picking a not-yet-reserved domain name :-\

~~~
mindcrime
_Picking a unique open source project name is getting to be about as hard as
picking a not-yet-reserved domain name :-\_

Very true. Too bad projects don't come with tld's.

Sentry.hadoop

Sentry.logging

or something like that. :-)

